# NBC Sports live stream does not work?



## root (Sep 13, 2007)

Does anyone else have problem with the NBC sports live stream video? It does not work for me.

Is it even supposed to work in Canada?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't believe it is supposed to work in Canada. I think the TdF All Access dealio is geo-blocked.


----------

